# Are There Any Watch Makes That Are Overrated?



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a "learning" question.

Ignoring the cheap chinese knock-offs and blatant fashion-only watches, if I was to walk into a jewellers today, or perhaps browse on ebay, what watches should I avoid? Are there any makes that are sold with expensive price-tags that really don't deserve them?

On the flip-side, what makes a really good watch? What's the difference between say a Rolex and a Seiko, apart from perhaps choice of materials?

(I bet you've been asked this question a million times on this forum by every newbie that's ever arrived. Sorry


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

ecowarrior said:


> Just a "learning" question.
> 
> Ignoring the cheap chinese knock-offs and blatant fashion-only watches, if I was to walk into a jewellers today, or perhaps browse on ebay, what watches should I avoid? Are there any makes that are sold with expensive price-tags that really don't deserve them?
> 
> ...


That is a very subjective question and one person's over-rated will be another person's favourite.

So my _personal_ view is that Breitling, Panerai, Tag Heuer and Rolex are all over-rated.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ecowarrior said:


> ? Are there any makes that are sold with expensive price-tags that really don't deserve them?


*Can of worms *come's to mind


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

that was my thought as well


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Klaus Kobec


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

No real opinions on what's overpriced (Ebay generally determines the second hand price of genuine pieces) but in terms of value for money RLT are pretty good  . Its not a particularly well known brand outside this Forum but nor is it a snobby,exclusive, overpriced brand either - just good value, well judged, tasteful pieces with excellent customer service. Dare to be different!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The market is the market. Take a few months to observe what watches go for what money. It is almost pointless comparing what watches are made of, how accurate they are, etc etc.

Rolex and Omega tend to dip briefly on price after purchase then take an upswing. Everything else depends on what it is. If you want to convert all your money into watch then Seiko wins every time.


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

Interesting thoughts. More than one person has told me they think Rolexes are overrated. I'm no fan of their looks, and certainly don't hanker after one myself. I guess there are plenty of you who feel otherwise, and fair-do's to you.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

ecowarrior said:


> Interesting thoughts. More than one person has told me they think Rolexes are overrated. I'm no fan of their looks, and certainly don't hanker after one myself. I guess there are plenty of you who feel otherwise, and fair-do's to you.


Pricey - yes! But they did practically invent waterproof watches and the automatic rotor to say nothing of the iconic Oyster!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

We have had the Swiss versus Japanese movement snobbery thread and now the overrated watches thread









What next I wonder ...... the overpriced watches thread? Everybody knows that a Breitling only costs four and sixpence to make, that they are contributing to global warming and the eventual destruction of mankind.

All those of us who buy expensive watches are clearly going to hell.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

philjopa said:


> ecowarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thoughts. More than one person has told me they think Rolexes are overrated. I'm no fan of their looks, and certainly don't hanker after one myself. I guess there are plenty of you who feel otherwise, and fair-do's to you.
> ...


Well I was answering the question not on the price but rather how they were _perceived_ and whether this, in my view, aligned with the reality. The absolute quality or history shouldn't really come into it.

In the case of Rolex there is no doubt that they make some fantastic watches, which may or may not be expensive. However, there seems to be a view (non-WIS generally) that Rolex make _the best watch in the world_ - in this they are, again in my view, over-rated.

(The logic was different for the others I listed, btw).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> We have had the Swiss versus Japanese movement snobbery thread and now the overrated watches thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry John, you're the best watch recycler I've ever seen.


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

philjopa said:


> in terms of value for money RLT are pretty good  Dare to be different!


Well I dared to go look.

And promptly fell in love with the RLT22!

Oh for chrissakes, LOOK I CAN'T AFFORD STUFF AT THE MOMENT, OK??? [makes mental note to start reducing the kid's pocket money]

Can somebody check on JoT please? He's been banging his head against that wall for a while now, and it can't be doing him a lot of good


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

great to be back - been on a cruise( has anyone ever been to a souk in morrocco and not bought a watch?) this was the first thread i looked at and as soon i read the question i couldnt stop shaking my head .

imo rolex,tag(simply because i have seen so many fakes i dont know weather they are real or not ) and just to be conroversial bmw's .

ive missed this site amazingly.


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> as soon i read the question i couldnt stop shaking my head .


?

Was it a bad question? I didn't mean to upset anybody.

Now, if you WANT me to upset anybody, then....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ecowarrior said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > as soon i read the question i couldnt stop shaking my head .
> ...


no its not a bad question just A,has been asked many times in different guises and B, was only going to turn into a can of worms thread which was destinned to include the words - alpha-homage/fake-snobby- .

i personally love it when people try to upset people on here it makes for a very interesting read .


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Off course all the prestige expensive brands are overrated and crap,and obviously everything that is under a Â£100 is value for money...........................................................................

............................................................................But then again unless you have tried them owned and worn them you would know that right?,in life in my expereience but not 100% of the time,you get what you pay for,if you the buyer and owner are happy that you are getting an item worth the money you are paying for it ,then you can honestly say that is good value!

This has been done numerous times before,and the doubters and those who put the higher priced brands down are usually those who havent had the chance to experience them or own one as yet,ive been lucky and can say that ive not been dissappointed thus far.


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

I think my original question was probably not taken the way it was intended. I realise very expensive watches, like anything else, are going to have their admirers and detractors.

My question is/was more about whether there are any watches that are sold as though they are "the upper crust", when in fact they are nothing more than cheap fashion watches with good marketing.

I'm happy to pay for a decent watch, be it jap, swiss, or built-in-guernsey, it a bit of care and attention is put into it's manufacture. If it's thrown together cheaply by kids in a sweatshop and sold as "made to the highest swiss standards", then I don't want to know.

That's kinda what I was asking. I think. Er. yes, I know so. For sure...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

In my humble opinion the most overrated watches are those churned out to the fashion brigade,normally makes such as Emporio Armani ,Gucci etc,having experienced a couple of these for bracelet resizing for relatives,the quality was diabolical in terms of the price paid.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Agreed.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Better lock it down, quick, Stan... You never know where this one might lead...









V


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> Better lock it down, quick, Stan... You never know where this one might lead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Overrated: Rolex, Tag, Movado, Gucci, Cartier, Brietling, Sinn, Omega... damn I want an Omega! ...okay and a Sinn!

Underrated: Invicta, Vostok, Citizen, Casio

Pointless: Baume and Mercier, Fossil, Swatch,

Now all of those are fine watches and you'll like what you'll like. I tend to disdain the watch for the price! I really don't think Rolex makes a watch worth as much as they charge, but whatever! I wouldn't turn down ANY of these watches if given one... okay maybe the Movado! I have developed a great love of Invicta and Vostok, although it may be that I'm impressed that I can afford sucha quality watch so that gooses up the value in my eyes.

In other words, it's up to you! Keep reading the posts and asking questions. You'll develop your own biases.

-Charlie


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Utterly pointless thread.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Utterly pointless thread.


No, you can't just say that without taking into context that the enquirer is trying to learn from scratch, IMNSHO









There's always been loads of "good" watches out there that have *NOT* been made by the so-called big names. If you don't ask, you don't get to know, and you don't form any sort of opinion.

And how about what (for example) a nice Smiths gold case, 17 jewel piece can sell for nowadays off the bay? One went the other week for well over Â£135.00!







No, you have to read, look and learn. The particular model of Smiths I remember wasn't a top range either (I worked for Smiths as a rep on the alarms and kitchen clocks for a while), but was favoured as a presentation piece, I got an order on the side from a store group for 47 of them to give to retiring employees. {only got an order for 30 alarms and 30 kitchens at the same time, so they had more employees that they sold clocks}









And notice I haven't (up till now) mentioned Alpha or Russki watches - first for me eh>?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

did practically invent waterproof watches and the automatic rotor IIRC the automatic rotor was invented by Mr Harwood whose family still have a shop in Dunster, Somerset.

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

tertius said:


> ecowarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Just a "learning" question.
> ...


Agreed!!!

Omega may be heading to over-rated if the prices creep a fair bit higher.

Top end Seiko are over-rated because they are too dear, like spring drive!!. Impressive, but too dear!!!

Oris are creeping *slowly* to over-rated

Tag Heuer are well well over-rated IMO. Hideous prices on their quartz

Best value is in vintage


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Be a little careful................over rated and over priced are NOT the same thing


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> Be a little careful................over rated and over priced are NOT the same thing


Exactly - many people seem to be reading the question as which watches are _over-priced_ ... which would, I suspect, be almost all of them by any independent assessment


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> Better lock it down, quick, Stan... You never know where this one might lead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could just leave it as a test of peoples ability to self moderate couldn't we?









Sorry, I can't type for laughing.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Far far far too under-rated:-


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor Varney said:
> ...


I'm full of good ideas.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Griff said:


> Far far far too under-rated:-


Lovely!

Over-rated? Calvin Klein, Gucci, Omega (current range not the old stuff).

I was going to agree with the nomination of Klaus Kobec but can't as they're rated as carp by pretty much everyone as it is.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Over-rated? Calvin Klein, Gucci, Omega (current range not the old stuff).

That will please a lot of Speedie Pro owners


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

imo rolex is the top for overated and overpriced ,personally i class most of them as a 'fashion statement' type watch (of which there are many more in other well know brands,good marketing on there behalf tho.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why is Rolex singled out at its price point?

There are loads of watches that cost the same as a Rolex..

At this price point and from any maker your not just buying a watch your buying a lifestyle statement.

Value is personaly subjective, Rolex (et al) are very cheap watches for some people....


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

jasonm said:


> There are loads of watches that cost the same as a Rolex..


There are plenty of brands that are much more expensive and look less appealing

I think that the fact that Rolex is so commonly known works against it with people who know there are plenty of other brands just as good.

People expect that because you like watches you will want a Rolex just like if you like cars you want a Ferrari


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Its quite a well known syndrome (not only in watches) that the harshest critics often have never been owners of that which they criticise. Someone better qualified in Human behaviour than me, might be able to explain it...perhaps its an envy thing?

Roger


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dont believe its envy at all its all down to personal taste ,with watches clearly there are many makes out there id rather than a rolex , same thing with cars personally i think bmws are for people without imaginations and yes ive owned and worked with them and they are overrated , to me id rather go for not the main stream always back the underdog and vfm plays a big part also.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Roger said:


> Over-rated? Calvin Klein, Gucci, Omega (current range not the old stuff).
> 
> That will please a lot of Speedie Pro owners


It's only my opinion







, no doubt thousands of others will disagree.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Its quite a well known syndrome (not only in watches) that the harshest critics often have never been owners of that which they criticise. Someone better qualified in Human behaviour than me, might be able to explain it...perhaps its an envy thing?

I go along with this.....I have almost lost count of the number of times I have heard people say sic...I just couldnt live with a Rolex (usually....sometimes TAG Heuer) .....

when you question them further, you usually find that they have never actually owned one.................happens with cars too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> Its quite a well known syndrome (not only in watches) that the harshest critics often have never been owners of that which they criticise. Someone better qualified in Human behaviour than me, might be able to explain it...perhaps its an envy thing?
> 
> Roger


Good point Roger.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Its quite a well known syndrome (not only in watches) that the harshest critics often have never been owners of that which they criticise. Someone better qualified in Human behaviour than me, might be able to explain it...perhaps its an envy thing?
> ...


I owned a BM and I hated it!!

I owned a Tag quartz 2000 and I'll never buy another. Well over-rated!!









Not a good point!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


That's why you said this:



Griff said:


> I had and liked a 2000 series quartz, and rated the cases.


Hardly harsh criticism griff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh the power of the search function!


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

For those who are still wittering on about this being an old question that's been done before...

1. I'm sorry for asking.

2. Well, I'm not really.

3. Newbies ask same-old questions all the time, on every forum, and they always will. Period. End of story. Fin.

4. Don't you like just getting the chance to talk about stuff you like? Even if it's a repeat? Come on, you guys clearly "LOVE" your watches. And some of you clearly get passionate about talking about them. Dammit, some of you have got watchs to die for!!

5. Otherwise, forums would just turn into Q."Can I ask about..." A."No, already answered".

Look, I'm a knowledge junkie. And when I get interested about a subject, I like to learn. I only really came on here to look up info about how to get my watch fixed, and now I'm seriously considering buying a brand new one, I'm figuring out what's best and what isn't, and just now I started looking up the technical details about what the hell JEWELs in watches are and why you don't need a hundred of 'em in a watch to make it a good'n.

For those of you who are putting up with me. Thanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a good indication of what watches are respected is to look at the friday / saturday / sunday threads, (ignore mine though







).

Your right of course newbies will always be here and will always ask the same questions and it serves no one to answer "use the f******g search function you muppet"


----------



## ecowarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

pg tips said:


> a good indication of what watches are respected is to look at the friday / saturday / sunday threads, (ignore mine though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those threads.

I find it fascinating when somebody can say "this *insert super-expensive-watch-pic* watch I will wear in the morning, then this *insert different-super-expensive-watch-pic* watch I will wear for lunch, then this *etc*...

Mind blowing! (but fun!!)


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

At the end of the day,we are all a wee bit sad,but generally harmless people,value for money is in the eye of the beholder and overrated is down to an opinion,however i always take more notice of those who have than those who havent,and the ones who shout loudest normally havent,but at the end of the day theyre only bloody watches and i wouldnt fall out with somebody over something that tells the time


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> at the end of the day theyre only bloody watches and i wouldnt fall out with somebody over something that tells the time


I feel the same way.

There are people who don't agree and will fall out with anyone over anything, of course. 

We seem to be concentrating on new watches in this thread, which is only one aspect of watch collecting. Some people have little interest in vintage watches but there are many that do.

If I was lucky enough to own a Hamilton Piping Rock, I can assure you that I'd feel like the dog's danglers every time I wore it. Most people wouldn't have a clue what it was, but I would. And that's good enough for me.









It's down to what floats your boat, in the final analysis.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ecowarrior said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > a good indication of what watches are respected is to look at the friday / saturday / sunday threads, (ignore mine though
> ...


hmmm..... can of worms indeed....

To be honest I am very partial to Rolex and have yet to find any who moan about my pics of them. Im not keen on fashoins brands like Fossil etc which are mostly copies of older designs. not to be confused with Cartier tho... superb watches.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


*FFS are you on sort of mission!!!*

Yes, I did like the 2000 series case.

But the movement in it is the same as a G10, so the price tag on the Tag makes it an over-rated watch, and I would not buy another!!









*I wouldn't mind one for Â£75 though!!* 



> Oh the power of the search function!


I'm beginning to think J would search his grannies button boxes if it would help him score a point!!!.........Gordon Bennett!!!!!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I make a point to never discuss politics,religion or watches









Martin


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> But the movement in it is the same as a G10, so the price tag on the Tag makes it an over-rated watch


Does it? Surely that just makes it overpriced.

I'm not sure about anywatches being overrated - maybe on the street but not in this relatively small community. The more knowledgeable here would see through an over-rated watch fairly quickly so it wouldn't be over-rated for long


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think knitting fog is easier than arguing in this thread!!

What a load of tongue twisting twiddle twoddle!!


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Griff said:


> I think knitting fog is easier than arguing in this thread!!


We are adults its not an argument it is a discussion


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Somebody tell 'im!!..................................................


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'm beginning to think J would search his grannies button boxes if it would help him score a point!!!










I like that one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > If I was lucky enough to own a Hamilton Piping Rock, I can assure you that I'd feel like the dog's danglers every time I wore it. Most people wouldn't have a clue what it was, but I would. And that's good enough for me.
> ...


The only descent pictures I can find at the moment are on commercial sites Chris. Do a Google, you'll find 'em.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I never googled for dogs danglers before an I 'aint now!!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

potz said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I never googled for dogs danglers before an I 'aint now!!!!
> ...


FPMSL


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I never googled for dogs danglers before an I 'aint now!!!!
> ...


Never seen a dog with a nose that big before.







And never seen one with a head at both ends.









I must get out more.


----------



## lorsban (Mar 28, 2008)

ecowarrior said:


> Just a "learning" question.
> 
> Ignoring the cheap chinese knock-offs and blatant fashion-only watches, if I was to walk into a jewellers today, or perhaps browse on ebay, what watches should I avoid? Are there any makes that are sold with expensive price-tags that really don't deserve them?
> 
> On the flip-side, what makes a really good watch? What's the difference between say a Rolex and a Seiko, apart from perhaps choice of materials?


For me there are 2 categories of watches: utility and luxury.

If it's utility you want, there's most probably a Japanese or lower priced euro/american watch available that can do the job sufficiently.

If it's luxury then it's not only going to be about utility but for other reasons as well - all of which depends on the person.

That said, every brand has it's strengths and weaknesses. I don't think you can single any one of them out and say which is better simply based on the names they carry.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> At the end of the day,we are all a wee bit sad,
> 
> ,but at the end of the day theyre only bloody watches










That's what the 710 says. She thinks all my watches are overrated


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like perceived value, one person's overrated will be another's good value etc.

Overrated for me?

All the cheapo Alpha Seamaster and PO clones are extremely overrated. Not because they are cheapo Alpha Seamaster and PO clones, but because they are overrated cheap Chinese tat, with rattly stiff bracelets and with only the standard of quality control that you should expect from something that probably cost about 25 grams of rice to manufacture.

"Lumpy" bracelets - I have never yet seen a watch wearing one that looks like a good match. Everytime I see a "Lumpy" thread, my sprits drop and I despair for watchkind! In fact I challenge this forum and all you "lumpy" owners to show a watch that you think is improved by wearing one for open forum comment, only completely honest opinions please, and see if we come up with a candidate that is voted "Most improved watch by adding a lumpy bracelet." I think not. Completely and utterly overrated!

Just my 2p.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ESL said:


> Like perceived value, one person's overrated will be another's good value etc.
> 
> Overrated for me?
> 
> ...


I would agree that Lumpies do not go with every diver, especially those with conventional lugs where a gap is formed between the end of the Lumpy and the case is concerned. However, I think they improve the look of shrouded/hooded-lugged divers. For example, Candino-type 1000m divers:

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/candino1000.html

Also, my Aubry era Doxa Sub Sharkhunter 600T looks better on a Lumpy than the original BOR IMHO


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I buy stuff i like, or i think i like!! and i tend to like it more if its 70's and scarce.

Yes i enjoy vintage electronics, which is why i buy them...would i buy them if they were 10x the price..probably if i liked them enough. and thats surely what i comes down to...you will pay a price you can afford for what you like..and generally ( i do mean generally) the more you pay ( to a point at least ) the better the quality, finish and materials used...same with clothes and cars and furniture etc...

Remember not all stainless steel is the same spec, so a Rolex SS case is not necessarily the same specs as a cheaper brand..say oris , and movement types are often reworked in higher end models..does this make them worth the money..i can't say.

The thing is you can buy a very accurate, hardwearing or fashion (if you prefer) watch for little money..after that it just becomes jewelry really doesn't it? I have never owned a Rolex, nor a Tag, not because of price really but because i don't like the models....

If i am honest, i like owning watches that not many others might have, not necessarily the brandname...still caused by my vanity i suppose... do i want to pay a huge premium for brandnames..no not really..would i pay a huge premium for that hard to get peice that nobody else has got...yes...sadly probably.

In saying all that though, if i had a spare Â£6500, i would buy a Hublot Big bang....worth it?...i really don't care!

Keith


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Under rated? Krug Baumen.....had one for a beater for 3 years, cost me Â£15 and didn't even need a battery replacement.

Over rated? Gucci, Emporo armani

Appologies to the fashion gurus

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The thing is you can buy a very accurate, hardwearing or fashion (if you prefer) watch for little money..after that it just becomes jewelry really doesn't it?


Exactly......









My names Jason and I wear jewelry


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > The thing is you can buy a very accurate, hardwearing or fashion (if you prefer) watch for little money..after that it just becomes jewelry really doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Exactly......
> ...


As long as the jewelry is on the body rather than in or through it


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > The thing is you can buy a very accurate, hardwearing or fashion (if you prefer) watch for little money..after that it just becomes jewelry really doesn't it?
> ...


You know, I was thinking exactly the same thing









Rich


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Tag Heuer definately, Seiko underatted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, marginally less fugly then a Seiko Monster


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, marginally less fugly then a Seiko Monster


Fugly to some perhaps, but overrated?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, marginally less fugly then a Seiko Monster
> ...


Well obviously as I think they are so fugly IMO yes they are, of course there may be some who disagree with me


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

ESL said:


> "Lumpy" bracelets - I have never yet seen a watch wearing one that looks like a good match. Everytime I see a "Lumpy" thread, my sprits drop and I despair for watchkind! In fact I challenge this forum and all you "lumpy" owners to show a watch that you think is improved by wearing one for open forum comment, o










my Chronostop looks fantastic on a lumpy, as do several other watches in my collection. In fact it looks a lot nicer than the signed and original bracelet it came on...


----------

